# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه > سوال: امنیت سرور های لینوکس و ویندوز

## irlogo

سلام 2 نکته !


امنیت سرور های لینوکس ووو  ویندوز رو از کجا تامین کنیم؟شما برای تامین امنیت سرور های لینوکس وووو ویندوز چه شخص یا شرکتی را معرفی می کنید؟

ممنونم

----------

